

Have you tried to keep a journal, but given up? You’re not alone - ramykhuffash
http://blog.narrato.co/post/50989286920/journalsurvey

======
brentlarue
I'de be interested to see the difference between what people say they pay for
apps and what they actually do. I imagine it isn't $3-5.

~~~
ramykhuffash
(Note: I'm the guy who posted this) - Yes I completely agree with that. We
know that most apps that are downloaded are free.

The people who participated in this survey are people interested in journaling
apps and the Quantified Self, so they don't represent everyone. Maybe people
interested in QS spend more on apps?

This was just a rough survey, mainly so we learn more about our customers. We
just thought it was interesting and worth sharing :-)

